# Doing Mike's tapes for the 3rd time



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Hi! All:I'm going to start Mike's IBS-100 series for the 3rd time. I completed the first time through back in October 2001, and the 2nd time through in November 2002. It has helped with the anxiety and sleep but, so far nothing with the IBS-C, bloating, and trapped gas problems. The bloat now is so severe that it pushes up into my neck and shoulders and has pulled me over so much that I can't stand upright anymore. I had severe muscle and nerve damage along with damage to my colon from a hysterectomy 4 years ago and the IBS-C has just made things almost unliveable.I decided that I was going to give Mike another try, this time changing the time I would listen to him. I had been listening late in the evening and I would literally "zone out" the minute his voice started. I'm going to listen between breakfast and lunch and see if I can retain more of what he says.Are there any other suggestions or hints I can use? I also have the "Towards Inner Peace" tapes and a couple of other ones that Mike has done. I have been rotating listening to them leaving several weeks between each one.Any advice would be appreciated.Thanks.Take care.Renee'


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Hi Renee,So the challenge is that you "zone out" while doing the recordings? By that do you mean that you fall asleep or that you are unable to focus?I'm sure you're aware that if you fall asleep, your subconscious still benefits.I had a hysterectomy almost 4 years ago as well and my bloating problems got worse after that also. To combat it, I eat less and eat more often avoiding things that I know will give me grief. You're a long-time member here so I'm sure you know about the diet do's and don't's.Something else that helps me with the bloat is taking antihistamines. Somehow antihistamines also help with visceral perception of the bloat when I am distended but there is no gas. Not certain of the mechanism behind that, but they somehow help.It almost sounds as if there may be more going on here than IBS alone? Have you had a regular medical check-up with a doctor recently? I experience some of what you are describing and it makes me feel nothing less than miserable. I do hope you find some relief and soon.Take care, Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Renee,Sorry to hear of your problems, I do remember sending you all the programs. My heart goes out to you, because I know what you are feeling.I too, have had two hysterectomy surgeries, one for removal of enlarged and tipped (pre-cancer cells)uterus, the other for ovaries which were attached to colon and bladder, and had muscle damage as well. Mike and I have discussed this, in regard to IBS, in my own personal case,and while the program may help to ease discomfort and pain overall from other sources in addition to your IBS, there are some conditions and factors that you just cannot expect to be addressed completely by the sessions, especially when there are other medical factors to be considered. Your discomfort that you mention, may not be IBS, per se, but a result of your surgeries. I have lots of associated pain that can be misconstrued as IBS, and may even be a part of it, but due to my many surgeries, these pains are still with me. My IBS is better, and also many other things that I am dealing with are better in that the sessions do address other areas of your life/health in addition to IBS, but the sessions are not a panecea for every ailment, for every situation, for every person, but they do seem to help with many things overall.The sessions work for over 80% of IBS patients who use them, with an average of 80 - 92% improvement rates for the various symptoms, including those you mention.I would first talk to your doctor about what is going on, to rule out any other causes and to get every aspect of your health addressed. Secondly, I have copied your information to Mike, and I think perhaps after you have addressed your concerns with your doctor, then, if still in need, you should email Mike with your doctor's advice and information, and Mike can then perhaps give you some guidelines regarding listening to the sessions, that complement your doctor's suggestions. If you have had nerve damage, your pain and bloating may be seconday to this as a physical response, and hypnotherapy may ease your pain and help you to cope with it, but it is not a substitute for medical care.All that being said, certainly re-listening to the IBS Audio program or Towards Inner Peace is not going to do any harm, and may be beneficial in helping you to sleep and ease pain in addition to whatever your doc suggests.You should listen to the sessions when it is most convenient for you, and not something to dread, or fit in your schedule like a chore. If you fall asleep, and don't remember what Mike says, that is perfectly fine, because if you fall asleep, (zone out)that is what is needed for you at that time, and fighting it only makes you tense up. Mike does say this on TIP. You can still do them at night, unless you want to change your time to listen, it is not necessary, And not necessary to retain any of it; unless you just want to know what he says, then go ahead; you can listen twice a day if needed, keeping 6 hours between listenings.Also, it is not absolutely essential to leave several weeks between listenings between each program once the inital program is completed. Mike does give guidelines as to leaving some weeks open after the initial listening of the IBS program and the TIP, and some have had relief 6 months later after program completion after the second go, others within two weeks the first time around. Everyone is different. Perhaps you may need to listen to a session of your choice almost every night. (This is what I do...so many to chose from on the TIP, and I like them all!) But if perhaps I feel I need to be comforted, I will do one on the TIP, if I need pain relief, I might do the starflakes on IBS, and so forth. I don't know if any of this helped or not, but I do know that I have a lot of secondary pain due to my surgeries and it is no fun, so my heart does go out to you (and to Evie as well







)Take care, and thoughts will be with you to feel better. If what I suggest here doesn't do it for ya, then just email Mike after you have talked to your doc, and I am sure he can give you some personal suggestions.Feel better, Hon...


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Thanks, Evie & Marilyn for your replies. I appreciate it.Marilyn: My GI doc has no real opinion on Mike's tapes and has said that, if it helps me relax, do it. So, he wouldn't be of any help on a treatment plan with Mike. We are still trying to figure out what is going on with the broken, old body and I get so frustrated after all these years. I just want to have a tolerable day once in awhile so that I can feel I'm going in the right direction instead of this holding pattern of doubt and pain.Everytime I listen to Mike, I go into an area between awake and sleep and then can't remember anything that he has said when I want to use his images to help relax or reduce pain. I, than, can't remember which tape has the imagery I want at that time. Oh well.Again, thanks for the help. If you think of anything else that can help, let me know. Meanwhile, I'm following your instructions as best I can.Take care.Renee'


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Well, Renee, I was thinking about what you replied, and I probably didn't express myself quite clearly, I just meant to rule out causes for your pain other than IBS, not that your doc had to be involved in treatment with the HT, I just wanted to make sure you were under the doc's care, and you are, so no worries there if you are doing everything you can on the medical front.As far as the sessions go, you don't have to actively participate in anything, because any relief you have happens automatically thru the subconscious mind. It is not an active participation; though some do it that way, it is NOT a requirement for success and results. What you describe as the area between sleep and awake is the state you want to be in for the best effects of the session, so be glad about that.As far as knowing what sessions say what on a conscious level, so you can use them as needed, then I would say, listen to them while sitting up, just to get the content, and make a note card for each one as to the general content, then you can select the sessions you need at the time, other than that, just do them as you have been.To give you a bit of help, I will give you some keys to the sessions: IBS Audio 1st session, good for general relaxation and comfort, and feeling of well-being; 2nd session: addresses symptoms of D, C, Pain, Motility, Discomfort and all symptoms of IBS, 3rd session: starflakes, for pain and comfort and relaxation, and any residual IBS symptoms, 4th session, continuation of your journey so far; 5th session overview of all.You can go to the website below for further outline of what each session addresses.Also, on the TIP, try Deep Blue on the 2nd CD, this provides deep relaxation, and addresses areas of worry and concern in your life, it may be helpful to you as well.Take care, and hope this helps you a tad bit..







~ MarilynHelping Mike to help others: www.ibsaudioprogram100.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Question for ya, Marilyn..... Do you think it would work for Renee, if when she cannot remember Mike's visualization, to make up a bit of her own? I do this all the time because I can't always remember everything that Mike says on the recordings either, and at times I find this very helpful. For example: I often picture a beautiful, blue aura... similar to the golden light in session two... I envision it wrapping me in its relaxation... and my body responds well to it. I also often visualize the star in session three above me and bathing me with its relaxing "starflakes".... or I might picture myself in a beautiful wooded area atop a hill overlooking a beautiful body of water with the warm sun on my back.Simple... but helpful, I think?Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes, Evie, those are all good visualizations, and similar to what Mike suggests in the TIP sessions, to visualize surroundings of your own making. This is very helpful and reinforces the sessions as well. If Renee is comfortable with that, she should certainly go for it!







Renee, you have the option of doing this in addition to (or instead of) listening to the sessions, they enhance each other, but are not dependent upon each other. I say, do as many things as you are comfortable with, have time for, and enjoy...I listen to all kinds of music and make calming visualizations that way, if I fall asleep, fine, if not, fine. Do everything and anything that works for you and helps you to feel better. Since I have a faith, when in deep pain, I use visualizations of being comforted, whatever works best for your own situation.The sessions already have taught you how to relax, so this can be a wonderful supplement if desired.Best wishes for feeling better...and Happy Spring!


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Thanks, Evie and Marilyn. I appreciate all your help. I find it works better for me if I use Mike's visualizations. I tend to get annoyed at my own right now. I just picture Mike saying them directly to me and it helps. I will probably use the notecards to remind me where the imagery most helpful to me is located. A little chuckle to share -- I find that I get "Mike withdrawal" if I don't hear his voice for awhile. I miss him terribly and his voice is soooooo soothing.Marilyn - a real quick question. I now have a CD player. Do you think that Mike would give me a little discount on IBS-100 ane TIP, if I order in CD format. I've almost worn out the tapes and they are getting annoying clicks when I play them, I figured that it couldn't hurt to ask, considering that I'm a good customer (hint, hint??).Again, thank you both so much.Take care.Renee'


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

If you check Mike's site, I think the cost of the CD's is being reduced or has been reduced.I wanted to add that as an adjunct to listening to Mike's recordings, I take time to stretch well both before and after the sessions (if I'm still awake, that is) and the stretching seems to really help temper any muscle tension that I might be feeling from the day.Best wishes, Renee..... hope you are able to obtain the relief you are needing.And thank you, Marilyn, for all of the good information.  Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Renee, I will find out what our policy is on this and will get back to you via PM. Take care.







~ Marilyn


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Renee, I PMed you...


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

ReneeI had a similar sense of missing out on what Mike's imagery was due to "zoning out" as you described or feeling restless because I felt I was missing something. When I emailed him with my concerns he suggested that I listen to each session I was working with sitting up first, to catch the full content while fully alert. Doing this really helped me relax and feel that I was getting the full benefit when I played each session in the evening, reclined and drowsy.Hope this suggestion may help you, too.Linda


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hey, Renne, PMed you again


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Hi! Marilyn:I sent you a PM.Thanks.Renee'


----------



## Fachtna (May 22, 2002)

I've started throwing the trolley down the well after all the packages!


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the audio tapes that are being discussed but as a hypnotherapist, I would like to offer the following recommendation: hypnosis is a tool, a technique and like every new technique or tool it is best learned from actual hands-on experience. I would suggest contacting the Nation Guild of Hypnotists (http://www.ngh.net) and asking for a qualified hypnotherapist in your area. Contact that person and explain that you would like to use Mike's tapes and ask if they would do 1 or 2 sessions with you, to preprogram you for the hypnosis experience.You'll then find that your subconcious will respond better to the suggestions on the tapes. If you should have any questions, please email me.Hope this will set you off on the right journey.Chris


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

Renee,I'm starting hypnosis with a one-on-one hypnotist. I just wanted to say that I seem to share your symptoms. Maybe we've crossed paths on posts before but I dont remember. I haven't had a hysterectomy and don't have any muscle damage that I know of, but I have severe bloating that extends into my neck and shoulders and its almost unbearable and I also have trouble standing upright. If you want to PM me thats fine. Its always nice to hear from those who share similar symptoms. Maybe we can help each other somehow -Susan


----------

